# Blue Spot Jawfish - Care level & Disposition



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

Dear Fellow Reefers:

Am contemplating keeping a pair of Blue Spot Jawfish in a 60 gallon cube with a pair of clowns.

Any reefers out there that currently have them in their home aquarium, need advice on the best substrate as well as is it necessary to have a canopy as have read they are jumpers.

Looking for advice if they are difficult to maintain in the home aquarium.

Thanks, Neil


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Absolutely you need a very tight fitting no loop holes canopy!!!! No questions buts or excuses. 

Medium substrate is good. It must be thick and there has to be good caves. Ideally 3” of cover. They like to cover their hiding hole at night so small bits of loose rubble is good too.

I find them hard to keep and have had issues with fish that are too fast, too big or just bossy. I lost some to mantis shrimp which was a big issue in my tank. But I’ve kept pairs of pearlies successfully and black cap jawfish too. They stress without the right substrate so it is important to give them passive tank mates and lots of gravel.

If you can make a home just for them with a pair of clowns it should be good. They are still some of my favorite fish.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Jaw Fish*

Thanks, Cheryl.

All good info. I'm hoping to give them a try in a 40 gallon dedicated for them.

If i can find a pair...

Neil


----------

